# Seguridad dinero en Bankia



## SargentoHighway (7 May 2012)

Estimados conforeros,

Tras los acontecimientos de hoy, ¿que hago con el depósito que tengo en bankia? Son más de las 2/3 partes de mis ahorros de 6 años. ¿Corren peligro?

Por otro lado, me joder cancelar el depósito porque es un 4% de la antigua tubancaja... y pierdo los intereses de todo un año ya que me vence en febrero de 2013.

En fin, estoy hecho un lío.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 May 2012)

Yo creo que no corren peligro, por los antecedentes con otras entidades. Tiene toda la pinta de que Bankia va a ser nacionalizado, con su gestión de activos externalizada al Banco Financiero y de Ahorros. Eso sí, si la crisis sigue ahondando su curso, es posible que la primera entidad que nacionalizara depósitos y los convirtiese a deuda sería Bankia, junto con todo el resto de bancos tutelados.


----------



## Shui (7 May 2012)

Eres sadomasoquista.


----------



## DarkRigel (7 May 2012)

Pues mira, estaba en la misma situación que tú, depósito tubancaja al 4% (más o menos mitad de ahorros) que vencía en febrero 2013. Lo he cancelado hoy y he hecho ya la transferencia.
Que sí, que los depósitos no se tocan, que están garantizados por el fgd, que les van a dar pasta y van a tener liquidez, que bankia es muy grande para caer...


----------



## furia porcina (7 May 2012)

Tranquilo, antes de dejar que caiga Bankia nos arrancarán los riñones de nuestros cuerpos y los venderán en el mercado de órganos...


----------



## currito (7 May 2012)

Mira alma de cántaro:

Los depósitos de los ahorradores en Bankia están garantizados - CincoDías.com

Si lo que tienes son DEPÓSITOS hasta 100 mil leuros, puedes dormir tranquilo como un bebé.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 May 2012)

Intentaré ser lo más objetivo posible:

Bankia no es solvente, está pillada con el ladrillo a lo bestia y depende de que le vayan soltando pasta. La pasta "extra" que está entrando en Hispanistán proviene de que el país emita deuda, puesto que las arcas están vacias.

En pocas palabras, si Bankia quiebra o no va a depender de 2 cosas que a su vez son interdependientes entre sí.

1)Va a dar Europa su beneplácito a que se siga manteniendo a este zombie?
2)A quien perjudica/beneficia que Bankia caiga?

E incluso aunque se decida dar un patadón para adelante en estos próximos días, la situación se volverá a repetir en unos meses.

En otras palabras, la viabilidad de Bankia depende de decisiones que se hagan en las altas esferas, no de su propia solvencia.

Haga vd. lo que crea más conveniente.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo creo que no corren peligro, por los antecedentes con otras entidades. Tiene toda la pinta de que Bankia va a ser nacionalizado, con su gestión de activos externalizada al Banco Financiero y de Ahorros. Eso sí, si la crisis sigue ahondando su curso, es posible que la primera entidad que *nacionalizara depósitos y los convirtiese a deuda *sería Bankia, junto con todo el resto de bancos tutelados.



La idea de que eso pueda ocurrir me pone los cojones de corbata. Como es posible que con todo el camino que llevamos ya recorrido en esta crisis, con los cadáveres que se han quedado por ahí tirados (CAM CCM...) lleguen ahora estos gestores que tenemos y se den cuenta que Bankia necesita entre 7.000 y 10.000 millones y el rato se las pira.

Digo yo que podían haber sido un poco más inteligentes y haber levantado la liebre una vez que tienen la solución, pero esta situación de incertidumbre lo único que va a provocar es que la gente saque sus ahorros.

Gracias por los comentarios, aún sigo sin saber que hacer...


----------



## Uriel (7 May 2012)

Yo he cancelado y transferido un deposito de la ex tubancaja justo hoy y tan feliz.
No habré ganado dinero en intereses, pero gano en salud y sueño. 
Además ahora dormiré mejor ya que este dinerito se va a poner en el mejor banco: Bancolchón.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 May 2012)

El tema esencial de esta crisis es que dure, que dure mucho tiempo. Al menos una generación completa, 15 años. Por ello, se evitan los cisnes negros, como quiebras en dominó, y cosas por el estilo. Si un banco está mal, y se puede apuntalar con dinero de impuestos, pues se le da el dinero. Que empresas improductivas consumen crédito y dinero público para mantener artificialmente unos puestos de trabajo protegidos, pues más remesas. No se persigue ningún fin en concreto, no hay objetivo más allá de que la crisis dure tiempo, y dinero a los contribuyentes. Nos acostumbran a una gestión en la que el dinero en los bolsillos sea escaso y anecdótico, y que el grueso del dinero sea virtual, no circule en el mercado de consumo, y que únicamente salga del ámbito del B2B (las AAPP también son un negocio) para convertirse en luxuries, artículos de lujo. Por ello no creo que los depósitos corran peligro mañana mismo. Si ven que la crisis se acaba, alguna justificación se inventarán para que dure más todavía, y si para ello hay que convertir el dinero real de los depósitos en dinero de mentira del interbancario, pues se hace sin remilgos. Juegan con la estupidez de los clientes a su favor, porque el tiempo no es solo que les sobre, lo están quemando premeditadamente.


----------



## murray (7 May 2012)

Yo sí que lo tengo chungo ... tengo obligaciones de Bancaja que ahora están al 60% de su valor ... sólo me queda rezar, o vender y perder un 40% :´(


----------



## fennando (7 May 2012)

Que manias con balcolchón, el dinero de los depósitos está totalmente seguro en Bankia, a ver si corremos la voz para hacer movilizaciones, no para alertar de corralitos sin motivos, eso es mala hostia.


----------



## Uriel (7 May 2012)

Mire usted forero fennando,si tiene dinero en Bankia déjelo ahí si lo cree totalmente seguro.
Yo la seguridad la tengo solo en bancolchón, no me da intereses,pero tampoco sustos.
Y si algún día se quiere pasar algún rumano por mi casa...por lo menos podré enfrentarme el enemigo.
Mala hostia es la que me dan los banqueros.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 May 2012)

> Bankia (BKIA) group, Spain’s third-biggest lender, said it renegotiated 9.92 billion euros ($13 billion) of assets in 2011 to stop them from going bad as the industry’s default ratio soars to the highest level since 1994.



9.000 millones de euros refinanciados en 2011... que fuerte.

La fuente


----------



## burbubolsa (7 May 2012)

Cuando haya movilizaciones para reclamar contra una convertibilidad asimétrica que resulte desfavorable para los depositantes, que no cuenten conmigo, porque avisados estamos ya todos. Por mucho que el abuelito tuviera los ahorros en la Caja de Madrid, que sea el banco de toda la vida, etc, olvídense de todo eso, porque no es más que una empresa que ha cambiado de estructura accionarial centernares de veces, y que en momentos críticos, los que han llegado a reyes de la colina únicamente se van a preocupar por su retiro dorado, a costa de clientes y accionistas.


----------



## currito (7 May 2012)

Con todos estos movimientos el que no quiera ver que de ninguna manera se va a permitir que caiga ningún banco, es que está más ciego que Andrea Beccelli.


----------



## pedrocogo (7 May 2012)

Hola gente, a ver yo tengo un plan de ahorro como los compañeros. Me ha quedado mas o menos claro que no corre peligro. Mi pregunta es la siguiente; Si se rescata a Bankia en que posición se quedan los accionistas (victimas de preferentes) en esta jugada? Las acciones se devaluaran aun mas o perderemos por completo todo el dinero? La verdad es que estoy bastante jodido con el tema, tengo unas 3mil y pico acciones mas el plan de ahorro. A ver si me dais un buen consejo, gracias!!


----------



## Azimut (7 May 2012)

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con sus ahorros. Yo tengo un buen pellizco en un depósito y por ahora duermo como un bendito. Los motivos los suele argumentar de manera brillante el forero "currito" por este subforo, así que no incidiré en ellos. Comparto plenamente su punto de vista sobre este tema.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 May 2012)

A 2.50€ es un precio excelente para vender acciones de Bankia. Seguirá la senda de CAM, y luego seguirá Popular.


----------



## Economia FullTime (7 May 2012)

No va a pasar nada. Bankia es una creación del gobierno y como tal no la dejarán caer aunque tengan que pagar con sangre de cada contribuyente.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 May 2012)

Pues, finalmente he decidido cancelar el deposito y amasar todo mi dinero en la cuenta donde recibo la nómina (BBVA). Me está entrando la risa floja porque ahora mismo no me deja hacer transferencias desde la web de bankialink, jejej manda huevos. Da un error que me dice "Operativa no disponible temporalmente".

Volveré a probar mañana a primera hora. Gracias a todos por las opiniones, pero al final yo soy un simple asalariado y quiero correr riesgo 0 con mis ahorros; aunque ya se que para eso debería invertirlo en latunes del DIA que cuando venga el MADMAX será la moneda oficial.


----------



## enladrillador (8 May 2012)

Nunca os fieis, sacarlo todo pero ya, que la borregada pague los platos.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (8 May 2012)

Si quiebra Bankia, quiebra el sistema financiero español, quiebra Hispanistán, quiebra la UE y USA y el resto del mundo lo pasarían mal. No lo van a permitir, es mucho más fácil tener esclavizados a los hispanistanís, con sueldos cada vez más bajos y con un estado de "bienestar" más y más mermado para que Bankia pueda seguir en píe con su balance enladrillado soltando lastre poquito a poco.


----------



## currito (8 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Nunca os fieis, sacarlo todo pero ya, que la borregada pague los platos.



De quienes no hay que fiarse es de los que como Usted quieren provocar una corrida bancaria alentando a la gente a retirar sus depósitos para que cunda el pánico.....
De verdad que no les entiendo: o actúan con muy mala fe o es que son algo retrasados al creer que depósitos bancarios corren riesgo ::


----------



## serhost (8 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> De quienes no hay que fiarse es de los que como Usted quieren provocar una corrida bancaria alentando a la gente a retirar sus depósitos para que cunda el pánico.....
> De verdad que no les entiendo: o actúan con muy mala fe o es que son algo retrasados al creer que depósitos bancarios corren riesgo ::



Lo cierto es que los depósitos si corren, en cualquier banco, un cierto riesgo, ya que el fondo de garantía de depósitos está bastante pelado.

Una vez dicho eso, de ahí, a que dejen quebrar un banco hay bastante trecho. Además, que no sé si será la misma persona, pero retirar un dinero de un depósito y perder todos los intereses por un mes o dos de plazo que quedaba, no lo veo razonable en la situación en que estamos ahora mismo.

Sí, a mi también me parece muy catastrofista sacar porque si.


----------



## currito (8 May 2012)

Pero no lo digo por el FGD si no porque es la misma promesa del Estado en garantizar esos depósitos lo que evita que haya una anarquís total en plan madmax.Es absolutamente imposible que permitan que ese respaldo se diluya en el caso de los depósitos.En los otros productos la cosa no está nada clara.
Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## serhost (8 May 2012)

Sí, si estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero seamos realistas, no creo que el estado tenga fondos para cubrir todo en caso de estampida.

Un cierto riesgo si hay, otra cosa es que no creo que sea tanto como algunos madmaxistas auguran. Ojo, hablo a día de hoy.


----------



## currito (8 May 2012)

Que el FGD esté seco es totalmente IRRELEVANTE.Hay un compromiso a nivel UE que si hiciera falta dinero, se pone.
Repito: depósitos 100% asegurados, incluso más que la deuda.
Buen día


----------



## Baraja (8 May 2012)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pues, finalmente he decidido cancelar el deposito y amasar todo mi dinero en la cuenta donde recibo la nómina (BBVA). Me está entrando la risa floja porque ahora mismo no me deja hacer transferencias desde la web de bankialink, jejej manda huevos. Da un error que me dice "Operativa no disponible temporalmente".



En horas cercanas a las doce de la noche, ni entonces la web de Bancaja ni ahora la de Bankia permiten hacer trasferencias. Debe ser que es la hora del arqueo ienso:

No es motivo para preocuparse (más), siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 May 2012)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estimados conforeros,
> 
> Tras los acontecimientos de hoy, ¿que hago con el depósito que tengo en bankia? Son más de las 2/3 partes de mis ahorros de 6 años. ¿Corren peligro?
> 
> ...



En principio no deberían correr peligro (hasta Rubalcaba dice que tiene sus ahorros ahí, y que no los tocará, jeje). 

Pero vistos los acontecimientos, los datos que se van destapando por fin, revelan un agujero muuuuy, pero que muuuuuy grande. Yo me curaría en salud y quitaría la mitad y el 4 % a cascála.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> De quienes no hay que fiarse es de los que como Usted quieren provocar una corrida bancaria alentando a la gente a retirar sus depósitos para que cunda el pánico.....
> De verdad que no les entiendo: o actúan con muy mala fe o es que son algo retrasados al creer que depósitos bancarios corren riesgo ::



por el amor de dios, currito!. Qué amor usted con BANKIA!. Lo más triste sería que pierda sus ahorros. Sáquelos ya y a La Caixa!


----------



## dmb001 (8 May 2012)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estimados conforeros,
> 
> Tras los acontecimientos de hoy, ¿que hago con el depósito que tengo en bankia? Son más de las 2/3 partes de mis ahorros de 6 años. ¿Corren peligro?
> 
> ...



Tus ahorros no corren peligro, la porquería que hay en Bankia la pagaremos todos los españoles.


----------



## michinato (8 May 2012)

Actualmente tengo cuenta en Bankia y en ING, mas o menos el 50% en cada una. 

Teniendo en cuenta la inestabilidad y el acojone de los momentos actuales, por si acaso el viernes no les dan los 7000 millones ¿Cual seria la forma mas rapida de pasar dinero de Bankia a ING?

Una OTE tarda 5 dias, creo.


----------



## _juanma_ (8 May 2012)

Pfff yo tampoco sé que hacer. No sé si sacar la mitad del dinero que tengo en depósitos al menos...


----------



## _juanma_ (8 May 2012)

He entrado para cancelarlo y ahora me dice: Operativa temporalmente no disponible. Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo más tarde.


----------



## oreka (8 May 2012)

Claro que el estado garantiza los depositos, pero si no tiene € suficientes igual te los garantiza en bonos. Por cierto ya hay quien augura una "quita" para España. 

España, detrás de Grecia: Roubini cree inevitable una quita de la deuda en 2015 - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Nexus (8 May 2012)

oreka dijo:


> Claro que el estado garantiza los depositos, pero si no tiene € suficientes igual te los garantiza en bonos. Por cierto ya hay quien augura una "quita" para España.
> 
> España, detrás de Grecia: Roubini cree inevitable una quita de la deuda en 2015 - elConfidencial.com



¿De qué quita estaríamos o estarían hablando? ¿De una quita de la deuda del estado o de una quita de la deuda de los bancos? En cualquier caso, corregidme si me equivoco pero los depósitos no son deuda, ¿verdad?


----------



## Azafato Veloz (8 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> corregidme si me equivoco pero los depósitos *no son deuda*, ¿verdad?



Pues sí, creo que te equivocas. En general todo el dinero FIAT impreso de la nada y que nos obligan a utilizar por imperativo legal, todo esa montaña de papel y bits, es deuda, y generalmente llega el día en que se vuelve incobrable o cuya contrapartida te deja muy mal parado.

Es duro despertar de la pesadilla en la que te hacían creer que el dinero era un número en un papel de insignificante valor intrínseco.


----------



## Nexus (8 May 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Pues sí, creo que te equivocas. En general todo el dinero FIAT impreso de la nada y que nos obligan a utilizar por imperativo legal, todo esa montaña de papel y bits, es deuda, y generalmente llega el día en que se vuelve incobrable o cuya contrapartida te deja muy mal parado.
> 
> Es duro despertar de la pesadilla en la que te hacían creer que el dinero era un número en un papel de insignificante valor intrínseco.



Bueno sí, todo el dinero es en realidad deuda, y es creado con la deuda, pero me refería a que si una eventual quita de la deuda en España podría afectar a los depósitos; porque los pagarés, bonos, letras... y demás sí están considerados técnicamente como deuda, y es bastante probable que habría una quita sobre todos ellos, pero los depósitos tenía entendido que no se les consideraba deuda.


----------



## musu19 (8 May 2012)

Y mi duda es. SI QUIEBRA BANKIA OS FIAIS DE BBVA, SANTANDER, LA CAIXA ETC ETC ETC.... buffff


----------



## michinato (8 May 2012)

Al final me he pasado por una oficina y habia bastante normalidad. He ido a preguntar que cuanto se puede retirar en efectivo y me han dicho que como maximo 3000€, que para cantidades superiores hay que solicitarlo y te lo traen al dia siguiente. Asi que mañana me volvere a pasar a ver si me tienen 6000€. 

Lo unico que no me ha gustado es que para retirar dinero al dia siguiente apunten el nombre en una hoja de papel en la que puedes ver quien mas lo ha solicitado y las cantidades de dinero. En mi sucursal por lo que parece solo una mujer habia solicitado sacar una cantidad de 12000 para el dia siguiente. 

En resumen, panico no me ha parecido que haya, eso si, yo por si acaso saco la pasta.


----------



## madmaxtimeiscoming (8 May 2012)

Yo objetivamente no creo que ningún banco vaya a dejar de pagar sus imposiciones a plazo fijo, antes veo más factible cerrar todos los hospitales y escuelas.

Claro que tampoco me haga vd mucho caso, ya que yo tengo 2/6 de mis ahorros en bonos de Baleares (al 5,5%), 1/6 en bonos catalanes (al 5%), 2/6 en un depósito a plazo fijo (al 3,4%) y 1/3 restante en cash y acciones.

Soy un temerario irresponsable.


----------



## currito (8 May 2012)

Pues majos, si mañana sacasen otra vez un depósito al 5% en Bankia a 12 meses Yo contrato.Mis padres tienen pasta en depósitos CAM y no ha pasado NADA.


----------



## hanimoso (8 May 2012)

Tengo un depósito al 4% que vence en febrero y ese de momento no lo toco pero lo de la cuenta esa que en tubancaja se llamaba "tucuenta rentable" lo he sacado todo (estaba al 2%).


----------



## Potraco (8 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Bueno sí, todo el dinero es en realidad deuda, y es creado con la deuda, pero me refería a que si una eventual quita de la deuda en España podría afectar a los depósitos; porque los pagarés, bonos, letras... y demás sí están considerados técnicamente como deuda, y es bastante probable que habría una quita sobre todos ellos, pero los depósitos tenía entendido que no se les consideraba deuda.



Pero la quita de deuda griega no fue solo de Bonos de inversiones de los bancos?O también de particulares?


----------



## michinato (8 May 2012)

Que el gobierno no quiere dejar quebrar a Bankia estoy totalmente de acuerdo, y tambien con que hara todo lo posible antes de que eso ocurra.

El problema que yo veo es la cantidad de dinero que hace falta para evitar la quiebra. Si son 7.000-10.000 millones a lo mejor Mariano puede quitarlos de otro sitio y darselos a Bankia, pero si en vez de los 7.000 pasamos a 50.000 millones que se comenta por ahi que tiene la entidad en temas toxicos, lo mismo no puede hacer nada para evitarlo, porque no tenemos tanto dinero. 

Rajoy no puede darle a la impresora directamente, tiene que pasar por Europa, asi que la decision final de si se rescatara o no, la va a tomar Fraulein Merkel, y ella lo mismo no está tan a favor.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 May 2012)

El Gobierno nacionalizará BFA Bankia el viernes por un agujero de casi 20.000 millones de euros - elConfidencial.com


Pues han decidido que se nacionaliza Bankia según parece.

En este hilo más info.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/306621-gobierno-nacionalizara-bfa-bankia-motivo-de-agujero-de-20-000-millones.html

Estaba cantado que "algo" tenía que pasar en función de quien tomase las decisiones.


----------



## opilano (8 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> Mira alma de cántaro:
> 
> Los depósitos de los ahorradores en Bankia están garantizados - CincoDías.com
> 
> Si lo que tienes son DEPÓSITOS hasta 100 mil leuros, *puedes dormir tranquilo como un bebé*.



Claro, hombre... ::


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 May 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Y mi duda es. SI QUIEBRA BANKIA OS FIAIS DE BBVA, SANTANDER, LA CAIXA ETC ETC ETC.... buffff



Pues llevas toda la razón, pero mira... cada uno hace con sus dineuros lo que le parece. Yo he pensado que quizá la probabilidad de tener un problema es mayor en Bankia que en BBVA y por eso me lo llevo. Seguramente es un razonamiento erróneo, injustificado, imposible, exagerado... pero me quedo más tranquilo teniendo mis ahorros lejos de esa entidad.

Mireusted, es que soy un asalariado y el 70% de mis ahorros están ahí, y si siento que el dinero no está 100% seguro ahí se me ponen los cojones de corbata. Una pena porque estaba tan contento con mi liquidación mensual de intereses hoyga; que me sacaba en efectivo con mi tarjetita de tubancaja... pero ahora ese chollo se ha terminado y a lo hecho pecho.

Ahora el siguiente paso es llevarme una parte de mis ahorros fuera de la eurozona; por si ocurre el mad-max. Por cuestiones personales, tengo afinidad hacia la República Checa. Me informaré de las condiciones de apertura de cuenta para los ciudadanos de la UE, comisiones por transferencia de España a Chequia y viceversa, tipos de interés habituales en imposiciones a plazo fijo, etc... Lo único malo es que el tipo de cambio ahora mismo esta en mínimo histórico desde que hace unos años lo vengo siguiendo... pero weno, un mal menor a cambio de tener un bancolchón (si llegamos al punto en el que lo que hay en el banco no vale nada, lo que hay en el colchón te sirve como papel del culo).


----------



## Nexus (8 May 2012)

Potraco dijo:


> Pero la quita de deuda griega no fue solo de Bonos de inversiones de los bancos?O también de particulares?



Lo lógico es que la quita se haya producido para todos los que compraron bonos, fueran bancos o particulares.

Salió una entrevista a un jubijado griego que decía que tenía bonos y que las autoridades le habían dicho que le devolverían el dinero, pero que a día de hoy no tenía un euro (intuyo cual será el final, y es que se quedará sin su dinero o le darán bonos a 10 años).

Del caso islandés si que salió el otro día en el programa del follonero que exceptuando los depos, todo lo demás se esfumó para siempre.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> ya no estamos en 2009, el panorama ha cambiado bastante



Pues la Bolsa sí está como en el 2009


----------



## currito (9 May 2012)

Podeis recoger vuestro OWNED.

Lo ha dicho Mariguano: los depositantes podemos estar tranquilos.


----------



## skifi (9 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> Podeis recoger vuestro OWNED.
> 
> Lo ha dicho Mariguano: los depositantes podemos estar tranquilos.



Es cierto, como todo lo que ha dicho nuestro amado lide lo ha cumplido sin faltar a su palabra en ningún momento...

...oh, wait! ienso:


----------



## currito (9 May 2012)

skifi dijo:


> Es cierto, como todo lo que ha dicho nuestro amado lide lo ha cumplido sin faltar a su palabra en ningún momento...
> 
> ...oh, wait! ienso:



Pues el OWNED es de los GORDOS:

en este momento el Banco más seguro de España es Bankia.Socio mayoritario el Estado español con un 45%.

Ya podeis correr como perras a volver a traer vuestros dineros que en La Caixa, San y BBVA están más seguros..... JAJAJA


----------



## currito (9 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> pero al final en que queda la cosa?




Expansión.com

Banco Financiero y de Ahorros, la fusión formada por siete cajas y liderada por Caja Madrid y Bancaja, solicitará al Estado la conversion de los 4.460 millones en preferentes del Frob 1 en capital, según fuentes cercanas a la operación. De esta forma, el Estado entraría directamente en el capital de BFA e, indirectamente, en su filial Bankia.

El Estado velará por nuestros ahorros


----------



## Potraco (9 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> Expansión.com
> 
> Banco Financiero y de Ahorros, la fusión formada por siete cajas y liderada por Caja Madrid y Bancaja, solicitará al Estado la conversion de los 4.460 millones en preferentes del Frob 1 en capital, según fuentes cercanas a la operación. De esta forma, el Estado entraría directamente en el capital de BFA e, indirectamente, en su filial Bankia.
> 
> El Estado velará por nuestros ahorros



Y la paz volvió al reino..., firmó Rajoy.:Baile:


----------



## musu19 (9 May 2012)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pues llevas toda la razón, pero mira... cada uno hace con sus dineuros lo que le parece. Yo he pensado que quizá la probabilidad de tener un problema es mayor en Bankia que en BBVA y por eso me lo llevo. Seguramente es un razonamiento erróneo, injustificado, imposible, exagerado... pero me quedo más tranquilo teniendo mis ahorros lejos de esa entidad. [etc etc]



Claro que puede hacer con sus ahorros lo que buenamente quiera.. solo digo, que si cae un banco empezaran a caer todos... o pensáis (pensamos) que el problema esta solo en bankia... y podemos salvar un banco, pero papa estado no tiene pasta para todos (ni europa le dejara)


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (9 May 2012)

Bueno, entonces... qué es lo que hemos quedado en hacer?


----------



## boro (10 May 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Claro que puede hacer con sus ahorros lo que buenamente quiera.. solo digo, que si cae un banco empezaran a caer todos... *o pensáis (pensamos) que el problema esta solo en bankia*... y podemos salvar un banco, pero papa estado no tiene pasta para todos (ni europa le dejara)



Buffff ... La de mierda que queda por salir a flote ... Santander, La Caixa ... ya les llegará ya..

Ahora van a nacionalizar Bankia ... PA FLIPAR ¿Van a hacer con los demas lo mismo cuando toque ...?


----------



## Nexus (10 May 2012)

boro dijo:


> Buffff ... La de mierda que queda por salir a flote ... Santander, La Caixa ... ya les llegará ya..
> 
> ¿Van a hacer con los demas lo mismo cuando toque ...?



¿Con qué dinero?


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> Que el FGD esté seco es totalmente IRRELEVANTE.Hay un compromiso a nivel UE que si hiciera falta dinero, se pone.
> Repito: depósitos 100% asegurados, incluso más que la deuda.
> Buen día



Claro hombre, en la UE están ansiosos de que los ahorradores y contribuyentes alemanes cubran el culo de la mala gestión de una caja de ahorros de un país PIGS. De hecho, lo dicen en el telediario alemán todos los días a la hora de comer, entre bratwurst y kartofel, una canción patriótica por los hermanos sureños.

¿Tiene algún enlace para corroborar ese supuesto compromiso del que habla? Porque si no es así, credibilidad no me inspira. Si lo tiene, pues encantado de la vida de darle toda la razón, _hamijo_.


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> Pues majos, si mañana sacasen otra vez un depósito al 5% en Bankia a 12 meses Yo contrato.Mis padres tienen pasta en depósitos CAM y no ha pasado NADA.



Mientras no venga por aquí pasado mañana a llorar en caso de que le haya pasado algo ni se ponga a reclamar con pancartas "ke el gobierno hayga argo con lo mío", estupendo.


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> ¿Con qué dinero?



Ahí está la clave, el primero se lo lleva todo.

El primero que golpea, golpea dos veces y no quedan más golpes que dar.


----------



## currito (10 May 2012)

pringaete dijo:


> Claro hombre, en la UE están ansiosos de que los ahorradores y contribuyentes alemanes cubran el culo de la mala gestión de una caja de ahorros de un país PIGS. De hecho, lo dicen en el telediario alemán todos los días a la hora de comer, entre bratwurst y kartofel, una canción patriótica por los hermanos sureños.
> 
> ¿Tiene algún enlace para corroborar ese supuesto compromiso del que habla? Porque si no es así, credibilidad no me inspira. Si lo tiene, pues encantado de la vida de darle toda la razón, _hamijo_.



*
Yo leo la prensa económica a diario.¿Usted no? *



pringaete dijo:


> Mientras no venga por aquí pasado mañana a llorar en caso de que le haya pasado algo ni se ponga a reclamar con pancartas "ke el gobierno hayga argo con lo mío", estupendo.



*
Tranquilo, que no vendré, ya que sólo tengo DEPÓSITOS y me informé bien antes de contratarlos de qué pasaría en caso de insolvencia o quiebra de la entidad* 



pringaete dijo:


> Ahí está la clave, el primero se lo lleva todo.
> 
> El primero que golpea, golpea dos veces y no quedan más golpes que dar.



*
A eso voy.Yo estoy tranquilo en Bankia.Los que estais en los otros "grandes"......* :´(


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> *
> Yo leo la prensa económica a diario.¿Usted no? *
> 
> 
> ...



Si lees el foro desde hace años, hemos "tenido ya" 5 corralitos, 1000 quiebras, 10.000 rescates y no se cuantas cosas mas.
Y si ves la realidad, que hemos tenido?
Paises intervenidos, como Grecia, Portugal, etc, no han visto quebrar ningun deposito en sus bancos (preferentes, y demas es otra cosa)
Cajas intervenidas en España, CCM, CajaSUr, CAM, etc, que ya iban 7, no han tenido ningun problema con sus depositos (otros productos es otra cosa, repito)
Siempre como podras ver en los ultimos años, los mensajes en el foro, son muy "madmaxistas", ademas con cierto "regodeo" en ellos, no se porque, cuando la realidad no se acerca a esos mensajes ni de lejos.
El que no conociera España y lee los ultimos años de mensajes, ve eso, corralitos, quiebrsa, etc. Hay mensajes hasta de quiebra el Santander.

Bankia es hoy mucho mas segura que antes, que antes tambien lo era. El que quiera sacar su dinero, llevarlo a "Bancolchon", perder intereses, perder con la inflacion, etc, para en unos meses ver que "no ha pasado nada", alla el, cada uno decide lo que quiere.
El que lo sacara de CCM, por decir una, y lo llevara a Bancolchon, pues se ve sin intereses, se ve con perdida de poder adquisitivo por la inflacion y ha perdido alguien depositos en CCM?

Siempre he dicho lo mismo, Bancolchon podra ser "bonito" ver los billetes en plan Tio Gilito en su deposito, pero si alguien tiene 100.000 euros en un deposito, al 4-5%, eso supone en bruto, unos 4.000 euros al año. Si le sumamos inflacion, merece la pena perder 4.000 euros al año?????
Casi 400 euros al mes?????? lo que cobra un parado????
Y en 9 meses, con esos 100.000 euros en balconchon, cuando has "dejado de ganar" 4000 euros, y ves que no ha pasado nada, la cara que se debe quedar es de risa.
Bankia hoy por hoy, es una entidad mas segura que la mayoria, no solo por la entrada del Estado sino por cifras, es un problema mas politico que real, y si tuviera que tener dinero en Bankia o en otro sitio, desde luego mas seguro Bankia
Pero ya digo, el foro es madmaxista


----------



## oreka (10 May 2012)

El que piense que su dinero esta mas seguro en depósitos de rentabilidad 4-5% cuando el resto de entidades dan un 2 y pico , es que es directamente tonto. 

Que si, que si que el FGD asegura el dinero de los depósitos, pero si no tiene pasta igual lo asegura via deuda del estado.

Que si, que si que Bankia es too big to fail, como con esa frase se solventa todo, pero no hace tanto tambien se aseguraba que el valor de los pisitos no podía bajar.

Por cierto, segun S&P bankia al borde del bono basura, y BFA ya es basura, y amenazan con bajarla mas.

Yo prefiero diversificar mis ahorros y desde luego lejos de entidades basura como bankia.


----------



## Joaquim (10 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...izacion-de-bankia-nocturnidad-y-alevosia.html


----------



## _juanma_ (10 May 2012)

Bueno, yo he abandonado el barco. Quizás mis ahorros estuvieran seguros, pero si Rodrigo Rata abandonó el barco, porqué no iba a hacerlo yo? 
Era ya una cuestión de ética, no quiero tener mi dinero en esa entidad de mierda que no se sostiene por sí sola.


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2012)

pedrocogo dijo:


> Hola gente, a ver yo tengo un plan de ahorro como los compañeros. Me ha quedado mas o menos claro que no corre peligro. Mi pregunta es la siguiente; Si se rescata a Bankia en que posición se quedan los accionistas (victimas de preferentes) en esta jugada? Las acciones se devaluaran aun mas o perderemos por completo todo el dinero? La verdad es que estoy bastante jodido con el tema, tengo unas 3mil y pico acciones mas el plan de ahorro. A ver si me dais un buen consejo, gracias!!



Yo no tendria nada con ellos de hecho no tengo ninguna cuenta ni ningun producto vinculado a ellos. Creo que es un riesgo muy elevado el que estas asumiendo. Ahora que quieres seguir con ellos tu veras, las finanzas son una cuestion muy personal.Las acciones tienen un valor intrinseco en funcion de sus activos actuales asi como de su negocio presente y futuro. Por ninguna de las 3 cosas apostaria nada y mas cuando esta dirigida por manirrotos y casta politica.Preferiria tener acciones de cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## musu19 (10 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> ¿Con qué dinero?



Con tu dinero, con mi dinero, con el dinero de todos los españoles....

El rescate/nacionalización de bankia cuesta 1700lereles por ejpañolito!


----------



## Nexus (10 May 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Con tu dinero, con mi dinero, con el dinero de todos los españoles....
> 
> El rescate/nacionalización de bankia cuesta 1700lereles por ejpañolito!



Tú preguntaste si el estado va a hacer lo mismo que ha hecho con bankia con el resto de bancos si también estuvieran quebrados, y yo pregunto: ¿Con qué dinero? Porque NO hay dinero.


----------



## currito (10 May 2012)

_juanma_ dijo:


> Bueno, yo he abandonado el barco. Quizás mis ahorros estuvieran seguros, pero si Rodrigo Rata abandonó el barco, porqué no iba a hacerlo yo?
> Era ya una cuestión de ética, no quiero tener mi dinero en esa entidad de mierda que no se sostiene por sí sola.



Con todo el respeto te digo que no te has enterado de nada.A Rato le han obligado a irse, no ha abandonado nada.Él tenía un plan de saneamiento a 4 años y le han dicho que no hay tanto tiempo, que el Estado iba a intervenir y para el PP-Gobierno no era buena imagen que un conocido político del PP como es él estuviera al mando si ellos entraban....
Infórmate un poco hijo 

Que no os pase nada a los que echais tanta mierda sobre Bankia :XX:


----------



## musu19 (10 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Tú preguntaste si el estado va a hacer lo mismo que ha hecho con bankia con el resto de bancos si también estuvieran quebrados, y yo pregunto: ¿Con qué dinero? Porque NO hay dinero.



No hay dinero eso tambien lo tengo claro.... y caeran mas... muchos mas y pagaremos los mismos de siempre
cuando-hay-perdidas-todos-somos-bankeros/


----------



## Nexus (10 May 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> No hay dinero eso tambien lo tengo claro.... y caeran mas... muchos mas y pagaremos los mismos de siempre
> cuando-hay-perdidas-todos-somos-bankeros/



Efectivamente, para evitar la quiebra de la banca nos van a quebrar a todos, y los agujeros negros que esta mafia banquera/política han creado los van a transferir a nuestros bolsillos.


----------



## _juanma_ (10 May 2012)

currito dijo:


> Con todo el respeto te digo que no te has enterado de nada.A Rato le han obligado a irse, no ha abandonado nada.Él tenía un plan de saneamiento a 4 años y le han dicho que no hay tanto tiempo, que el Estado iba a intervenir y para el PP-Gobierno no era buena imagen que un conocido político del PP como es él estuviera al mando si ellos entraban....
> Infórmate un poco hijo
> 
> Que no os pase nada a los que echais tanta mierda sobre Bankia :XX:



:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:

O trabajas en Bankia, o no me explico esta defensa a ultranza del banco que he visto ya en varios post. Que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los huevos con su dinero, no?


----------



## Golosin2 (14 May 2012)

¿Y qué les digo a mis señores padres que hagan con su plan de pensiones? Que llevan la tira de año metiendo pasta...

Respuestas serias, por favor.


----------

